# diy cloner



## g-13 (Jan 11, 2007)

if u used the system that massproducer showed. could u put those clones n rockwool after that? i want to know cause im using an ebb and flow system with rockwool.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 11, 2007)

Absolutely, just cut the holes in your rubbermaid lid slightly larger and insert your rockwool cubes directly into the cloner, substituting thr 'rubber hose' peices.

Similar method used in my journal, except with neoprene.


----------



## g-13 (Jan 11, 2007)

should i stick the bottom of the cutting through the bottom of the rockwool or not


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 11, 2007)

g-13 said:
			
		

> should i stick the bottom of the cutting through the bottom of the rockwool or not


 
I think with adjustment of your water level, it should work either way.  You just want your highly aerated surface bubbles wetting your clone stem or cube.  If you will be transplanting into larger cubes (into your NFT), I would leave the clone stem inside the cube and transplant as soon as roots pop through the cube.


----------



## g-13 (Jan 11, 2007)

ok thanks i appreciate


----------



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Jan 19, 2007)

If I were to use that method to clone, how would I go about transplanting them into a soil grow?


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 19, 2007)

I just 'hang' my clones in my cloner...something like yhe DIY one.  I just poke a hole in my potting soil, large enough for the clones and roots.  I suspend the clone in the hole with one hand and water around the hole with the other.  The soil will 'fall' in the hole and after a few seconds, when the water drains, you can let go of the clone and she should stand on her own.


----------



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Jan 20, 2007)

Excellent.  Thanks!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 23, 2007)

How'd you fellas attach your airstones to the bottom of the container?


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 24, 2007)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> How'd you fellas attach your airstones to the bottom of the container?


 
Well...I actually use an aerocloner...but most of these questions would apply.

Airstones...I have seen people use stainless steel nuts, hot glue guns, and aquarium silicone.  Also seen people use rigid airline...rigid drip tubing works well.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 24, 2007)

I like the hard tubing idea, I want to be able to remove them for cleaning. Thanks E-Mang


----------

